# WTB Rod wrapper/dryer



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone have a good wrapper/dryer combo they are looking to unload? even just a wrapper with foot control would work as I already have a dryer. Don't have enough for a new one right now but not looking for el cheapo either, budget is around $200.


----------

